# Looking for 4 members in SE Ga



## james.weitman (May 8, 2008)

Due to increase in Rayonieer lease we are taking in 4 new members, we have 1025 acres in Tattnall County, the membership is $800.00, this includes family members, we are keeping our membership to 10, plenty of deer, hogs and turkey. If interested contact me at 912-237-5352. Email james.weitman@yahoo.com


----------



## country boy (May 9, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## james.weitman (May 16, 2008)

btt


----------



## 10point (May 16, 2008)

*where at*

We hunt over off 169 at the bradley pasture. I got some buddies looking for leases ours is full.


----------



## james.weitman (May 18, 2008)

*Still looking for members*

If any of you are interested i will be available today to show you the lease. Thanks


----------



## james.weitman (May 19, 2008)

Btt


----------



## james.weitman (May 21, 2008)

Still need 2 members!!!!


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (May 24, 2008)

do youhave a map and rules


----------



## james.weitman (May 27, 2008)

Yes give me a call


----------



## carter832008 (May 27, 2008)

How many members is in the club. Where is the location of the club.


----------



## james.weitman (May 28, 2008)

we are trying for 10 members at $800 ea, we have 6 already and are trying to get 4 more, the lease is just across the altamaha river in tattnall county, next to the tison community.


----------



## james.weitman (May 28, 2008)

To see an aerial map go to rayonierhunting.com, on the left side is available areas, click on Ga  and look at tattnall county the tison area the green pin with 1024 acres, is our club it is two tracts 700 in one and 325 in the other.


----------



## james.weitman (May 31, 2008)

*Btt*

btt


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 31, 2008)

Is it all planted pines? Camping?


----------



## james.weitman (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mostly*

it is mostly planted pines but has a lot of hardwood creeks and branches thru out, we are fixing a camp site this year, have a couple of new members that want one so we will have one by hunting season, primative no electricity or running water.. Rayonier will not allow water wells or septic systems..


----------



## james.weitman (Jun 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## james.weitman (Jun 5, 2008)

*still looking*

btt


----------



## james.weitman (Jun 8, 2008)

*2 openings*

have 2 openings left, call 912-654-1181 talk to Anthony, $800, with 10 members... 1025 acres..


----------



## james.weitman (Jun 12, 2008)

*only one left*

we have only one opening left, first come first served.


----------

